# New to 721



## Surveyor98 (Dec 12, 2003)

I've been reading a few threads about the 721 this morning. Just received one last night and tried to hook it up only to find that I have to have two cables run to the same unit.  Anyway, I'm about to run a second cable from a DP-34 to the unit. My question is this: (and please don't slam me - I'm new to this) Is it possible to split the signal from just one cable so I can avoid running a second cable through a pain in the a** attic or am I simply SOL and have to run the second cable?

Second question: I managed to hook up the unit last night and receive the SW download - 112, I think, but the unit doesn't seem to want to recognize the smart card that came with it. Any suggestions there?


----------



## Karl Foster (Mar 23, 2002)

You have to run a second cable. You cannot split satellite signals. As far as the card issue, someone else will have to answer that one.


----------



## Surveyor98 (Dec 12, 2003)

After further reading, I believe you. Looks like another climb up to attic hell!

Do you think the card issue could be caused by the current improper cable connection?

Thanks


----------



## Karl Foster (Mar 23, 2002)

I'm not sure. I don't have a 721. I'm a Directv subscriber.

BTW - welcome to the forum.

I'm going to move this to the Dish PVR area. There is much more traffic there and you'll get an answer more quickly.


----------



## Mark Lamutt (Mar 24, 2002)

Welcome Surveyor98!

It's certainly possible that the card issue you are talking about could be related to not having both tuners conencted.


----------



## Surveyor98 (Dec 12, 2003)

Thanks for the warm welcome, guys. Is it your educated guess that the card problem is related to the improper tuner setup, or have you run across this problem before?


----------



## Bob Haller (Mar 24, 2002)

I put my 721 on a single cable once, accidently a new doggie chewed tuner 2s cable That was back when I first got it. Didnt appear to cause a cared problem. Have you removed and cleaned gently the cards gold contacts? Try swapping which cable you have sat connected to.

Do you get any signal strength?


----------



## Bill R (Dec 20, 2002)

Surveyor98 said:


> I managed to hook up the unit last night and receive the SW download - 112, I think, but the unit doesn't seem to want to recognize the smart card that came with it. Any suggestions there?


You should have got the L116 software, AFAIK that is the only version that is in the datastream for the 721.

What do you mean, "the unit doesn't seem to want to recoognize the smart card"? What error message are you getting? Have you tried to call DISH? They may need to "marry" the smart card to the receiver. If you have already activated the receiver and are getting a smart card error message you may have a bad smart card.


----------



## Surveyor98 (Dec 12, 2003)

Thanks for the suggestions, guys. The 2 cable problem has been solved. Nearly killed myself in the attic, THEN the idiot who built my house put 2x4 CROSSBLOCKS between all the studs of an inside wall (that was fun to get through). FINALLY got the cable in and hooked it up along with cable number 1. Check Switch worked great, but kept getting error 020 - The smart card inserted is not authorized with this unit.

Smart Card was no go. Called advanced tech support. Tried a few things and he finally declared the unit DOA. I'll get a new one via UPS on Tuesday. The card was ok, as we checked it with another unit I have. The reader is bad. Figures. 

BUT, I appreciate everyones' suggestions! Thanks again.


----------



## jerryyyyy (Jul 19, 2002)

There is also somewhere on the machine some memory that holds various pieces of info that can be erased and might help so that you can send the new machine right back out when it comes- I have experience with this maneuver. 

Recently someone had a post where you go to the menu (excuse me as I am not at the machine) got to setup (8?) then 2? then you hold down one button? and hit the l and r arrows. (honest). Check some recent posts or maybe someone will take pity and put the right instructions out here. This was I believe for clearing nonvolitile memory.....


----------



## Surveyor98 (Dec 12, 2003)

Why would I want to clear nonvolitile memory? Which unit would I do that on?


----------



## cdru (Dec 4, 2003)

Surveyor98 said:


> Thanks for the suggestions, guys. The 2 cable problem has been solved. Nearly killed myself in the attic, THEN the idiot who built my house put 2x4 CROSSBLOCKS between all the studs of an inside wall (that was fun to get through).


That may be code. With outside walls, you have plywood or flakeboard sheeting up that helps to keep keep the studs from bowing under weight. With interior walls, you don't have the wood sheeting, only drywall which doesn't provide the same support. It sucks.  I got tired of my cables dangling outside so this weekend I'm running cables down through two floors of outside walls. I just pray I don't have the same problems you do.


----------



## Karl Foster (Mar 23, 2002)

cdru said:


> That may be code. With outside walls, you have plywood or flakeboard sheeting up that helps to keep keep the studs from bowing under weight. With interior walls, you don't have the wood sheeting, only drywall which doesn't provide the same support. It sucks.  I got tired of my cables dangling outside so this weekend I'm running cables down through two floors of outside walls. I just pray I don't have the same problems you do.


You might very easily run into cross beams and insulation, though.


----------



## rcwilcox (Jan 20, 2003)

Surveyor98 said:


> Thanks for the suggestions, guys. The 2 cable problem has been solved. Nearly killed myself in the attic, THEN the idiot who built my house put 2x4 CROSSBLOCKS between all the studs of an inside wall (that was fun to get through).
> .


The cross blocks are probably code. They are called firestops and are needed especially when the wall is more than 8 feet tall, They do make it difficult to fish wires.


----------



## Bob Haller (Mar 24, 2002)

Home depot sells electricoians drill bits for such occasions. They are 3 feet long and have a hole at the cutting end to pull a cable back with once you get thru. Oddly enough I enjoy the challenge of this, i must be nuts


----------

